# Mac oh darling highlighter swatches + 3 dupes!!!!



## minnimoments (Dec 20, 2015)

*Here is my latest video, which is a swatch and dupe video for the Mac Oh Darling Limited Edition Highlighter. I have provided 3 really good dupes, along with a side by side comparison swatches for you. Thanks for watching and don't forget to SUBSCRIBE xoxo
*[video=youtube;249Ve_arBfo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=249Ve_arBfo[/video]


----------

